# Which Clay



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

OK, my megs clay kit i bought from halfrauds a couple of years ago has finally seen better days, so looking for advice on whats the best clay bar to go for next.

any advice is appreciated.

Ta.


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Sonus green fine

dodo super natural


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

The Bilt Hamber clay is very good.


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Found the bilt hammer better than the sonus, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT

Mark


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

tufty said:


> Found the bilt hammer better than the sonus, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT


Mark, how you see it better? I'm new with claying - just tried it out with Sonus green. It blew dirt away without causing swirls so what else should I expect?


----------



## tufty (Feb 3, 2008)

Lippo said:


> tufty said:
> 
> 
> > Found the bilt hammer better than the sonus, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWNX:IT
> ...


With the bilt hammer it removed dirt a lot quicker than the sonus, when i did my wheels it was bringing them up a lot cleaner than the sonus.

Mark


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

what do you use as lube with this?? just water??


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Bilt hamber clay uses just water..


----------



## Lippo (Mar 5, 2010)

sTTranger said:


> what do you use as lube with this?? just water??


I used Sonus green with double dose shampoo in a spray bottle.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

The Megs kit is good so you could just stick with it. However Sonus Green and Megs Last Touch is my choice of Clay & Lube.


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Cheers guys,

I had heard good reports about the sonus green so might give that a try.

Can anyone confirm water is OK with the sonus or does it require a little bit of baby shampoo to help it lube along? I currently use my car shampoo (generic brand) in a spray bottle with the megs and it works fine.


----------

